# OctoberFest - DC/MD/VA OCT 25th



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

*OctoberFest 2003 sponsored by Roadblock, Inc.*










*When:* Saturday October 25, 2003 - 11AM to 4PM
*Where:*22135 Davis Drive 
Suite # 107 
Sterling Va 20164

Come join us at Roadblock in Sterling, VA on 10/25/03 for an Open House / BBQ Event. Take a tour of the facilities, shop at the gift store, check out dozens of cool cars, and enjoy some good food and good fun! Catered food, music, girls, does it get any better?! There will be several prizes given away during the course of the afternoon, so please be sure to get there early to buy your raffle tickets!

*Roadblock* specializes in clear bra technology, window tinting, and automobile painting. Their work is unparralled and there will be several cars there showcasing their work. *EuroAutoConcepts, Inc.* will also be there to showcase their products and services and will be available to answer any questions, and of course, take orders 

Raffle tickets will be sold until 3PM so we can have time to annouce winners before 4PM. The cost is $2 each and here is the list of prizes that will be given away:

*Grand Prize:* Free Bumper Refinish and Roadblock Clear Bra Kit (bumper only) on the car of your choice

*Second Prize:* Free Window Tinting on the car of your choice

*Third Prize:* Free Zaino car detail (pending Raja's approval)

*Fourth Prize:* Free side mirror, fog light, and door edge guard clear bra kit and installation

*Fifth Prize:* Free headlight and fog light clear bra kit

*Sixth Prize:* A car care kit including Zaino products, Aqua Dry Towel, and microfiber towels

Please reply to this thread so we can get a general estimate of the number of folks to provide food for. This is a catered event!! Texas BBQ will be providing the food. First come first served on the grub, so get there early!!

*General Directions to Roadblock:*
From 495, take 267(toll road) to 28 North towards BMW of Sterling and make a right on Church Road (about 3 miles on 28), and another right on Davis Drive (about 1/2 mile) It's a small road right after a small shopping complex on your right. Once on Davis Drive, take your second left into the small business complex and you will see us.

*DO NOT USE MAPQUEST*, it will put you on the wrong side of Davis Drive and you will be horribly lost. A better way is to get to BMW of Sterling first and go from there. From the dealership, go down Pacific Blvd to the light and make a left on Waxpool. Your first light is Route 28. Go directly across and Waxpool becomes Church Road. Davis Drive is on your right about 1/2 mile. It's about a 3 minute drive from the dealership. If you can't find it, give Roadblock a call, 703-421-1875.

Cya there!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

